# Ready to finally pull the trigger on a Bell Fab



## rob sicc (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi all,

Those that remember me know I' have been asking tons of questions and threads about a new smoker.   

Well I want to send a big thanks out to the person that suggested I call Craig at Bell Fab.  I just got off the phone with Craig and he will be calling back to let me know when the build will begin.  He is thinking he'll start in about 4-5 weeks because I am not in a rush.  

I'm going with a horizontal smoker with an offset FB.

I will post pictures once the build begins.

Thanks again for everyone's suggestions, comments and patients.  lol

Let the ride begin.


----------



## joe black (Oct 4, 2016)

God for you, Rob.   I know you'll love it.  Can't wait to see some pics.  Tell Craig, I said hello.


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 4, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> God for you, Rob. I know you'll love it. Can't wait to see some pics. Tell Craig, I said hello.


Joe!  I think you are the guy that originally told me about Craig.  I do know we have PMed recently and thanks.  I'm still thinking of going bigger.  He is so much more reasonable than anyone else and the quality comes through in the pictures and through SMF forums.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 4, 2016)

Congrats on the new smoker!

Now the wait begins!

Al


----------



## 3montes (Oct 4, 2016)

Rob Sicc said:


> Joe!  I think you are the guy that originally told me about Craig.  I do know we have PMed recently and thanks.  I'm still thinking of going bigger.  He is so much more reasonable than anyone else and the quality comes through in the pictures and through SMF forums.


I would strongly advise to go bigger if you have the extra money. I have two trailer rigs and I'm always wishing I had gone bigger with both of them. I've heard lots of good things about Bell Fab here on the forum I'm sure you will be happy.

Keep the sticks burning!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 5, 2016)

Good Luck...JJ


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 5, 2016)

3montes said:


> I would strongly advise to go bigger if you have the extra money. I have two trailer rigs and I'm always wishing I had gone bigger with both of them. I've heard lots of good things about Bell Fab here on the forum I'm sure you will be happy.
> 
> Keep the sticks burning!!


I only need this for making beef jerky that I sell at local farmers markets and festivals and for back yard BBQ's.  I won't be bringing it anywhere.  Do you still think I need bigger?  The one thing I am thinking is to get a combo.  I mean a 36" x 24 vertical with a 24W x24D x 36H horizontal.  I would really like to try smoking a full pig.  Not a large one but still a whole pig.  However, that may blow me out of my price range.


----------



## 3montes (Oct 5, 2016)

Rob Sicc said:


> I only need this for making beef jerky that I sell at local farmers markets and festivals and for back yard BBQ's.  I won't be bringing it anywhere.  Do you still think I need bigger?  The one thing I am thinking is to get a combo.  I mean a 36" x 24 vertical with a 24W x24D x 36H horizontal.  I would really like to try smoking a full pig.  Not a large one but still a whole pig.  However, that may blow me out of my price range.


I would go as big as you can afford. You can have too much room and that's not a problem. If you don't have enough room that is a problem. Keep in mind with your vertical about cooking different meats. You don't want poultry dripping down on anything else. Personally I don't like one kind of meat dripping down on a different kind of meat whether it be pork on beef or beef on poultry etc.

I use different rubs and different spritzes for each kind of meat and when one is on top of the other dripping juices etc they will intermingle flavors to a degree.


----------



## joe black (Oct 5, 2016)

You will probably need 24"x48" horizontal for a small whole pig.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 5, 2016)

Gotta agree on go as big as you can afford. This years 100Lb Jerky could turn into a demand for 200Lb by next year and you don't want to take a loss selling to buy bigger in a year or two. Since you are going Custom. Vertical fits A LOT more racks than Horiz. Go Big, 48 X 24 with racks every 3"-4". You can still go Combo and a Suckling or Youngster 20-50lb pig will fit in a 36" no problem...JJ


----------



## sauced (Oct 6, 2016)

Congrats Rob!! As the Chef said, go bigger if you can, cause your jerky is REAL good!!!


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 7, 2016)

Sauced said:


> Congrats Rob!! As the Chef said, go bigger if you can, cause your jerky is REAL good!!!


Thanks Fred.

I think I mentioned to you, I will be at a Craft Beer fest Tomorrow, Saturday at the field where Woodstock took place.  Looking forward to seeing the area.  The festival is at Bethel Woods Art center.  It sounds like a fun time.  They expect 2500 - 3000 folks to show up.  It's a hike but if you go, stop by again.  It will be good to talk to you again.   

As for bigger is better, I'm waiting to hear back on the 30W x 24D x 48H.  

WOn't it be a big waste of wood and charcoal to heat this thing up for just 1 roast now and then?


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 7, 2016)

I burn wood in my offset. The way I look at it is...it will take as much wood to smoke 2 dozen wings as it takes to smoking 10lbs of wings.
Cold weather does have an effect on the amount of wood used.

Pig & pit guideline
A 10-24 lb hog is 23-30 inches long
A 25-40 lb hog is 30-36 inches long
A 41-60 lb hog is 36-44 inches long
A 61-85 lb hog is 44-48 inches long

That is not the smoker length...it will be your shelf length.


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 9, 2016)

hardcookin said:


> I burn wood in my offset. The way I look at it is...it will take as much wood to smoke 2 dozen wings as it takes to smoking 10lbs of wings.
> Cold weather does have an effect on the amount of wood used.
> 
> Pig & pit guideline
> ...


Hi Hardcore,

Thanks for the guideline above.  I could live with smoking a 25 LB hog.  I'll just invite less people.  lol

I think I'm going with the 30W x 24D x 48H with 10 racks 3-4 inches apart.  I'm just waiting for Craig to call back and I'm in!

thanks again for your reply.


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 11, 2016)

*The trigger has been pulled for the 30 x 24 x 48.  *

*WOOOO HOOOO*

*I'm so excited!!!!!*


----------



## wimpy69 (Oct 11, 2016)

Congrats and good luck with it.


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 12, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Congrats on the new smoker!
> 
> Now the wait begins!
> 
> Al


You're not kidding.  I originally told him when ever he can get to it.  He said he would start it in a month and it will take a week.  I was ok with that initially.  Now that I have ordered exactly what I want, I want it for this weekend.  lol  

I told my wife if we can get it into the garage without my 2 daughters ( 12 and 9) seeing it, she can tell them she bought it and it's a surprise for Christmas.  That should turn out to be cute but then I've have to wait an extra month.  lol

Sorry.  I'm rambling because I'm so anxious.  lol


----------



## sauced (Oct 14, 2016)

CONGRATS ROB!!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 15, 2016)

Congrats, you made the right choice. Tell your wife how you had to make a big sacrifice and saved a bunch of money. Then email the pig roaster info with a note about how much cheaper it is then adding it to the bell fab...JJ


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 15, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Congrats, you made the right choice. Tell your wife how you had to make a big sacrifice and saved a bunch of money. Then email the pig roaster info with a note about how much cheaper it is then adding it to the bell fab...JJ


Hi JJ,

I like the way you think but unfortunately my wife doesn't think that way.  However, If my next Jerky event does as well as my last, I don't see a problem I think I will see that pig roaster sooner than later.

Thanks for letting me know about it.


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 4, 2016)

Hi all,

Those that remember me know I' have been asking tons of questions and threads about a new smoker.   

Well I want to send a big thanks out to the person that suggested I call Craig at Bell Fab.  I just got off the phone with Craig and he will be calling back to let me know when the build will begin.  He is thinking he'll start in about 4-5 weeks because I am not in a rush.  

I'm going with a horizontal smoker with an offset FB.

I will post pictures once the build begins.

Thanks again for everyone's suggestions, comments and patients.  lol

Let the ride begin.


----------



## joe black (Oct 4, 2016)

God for you, Rob.   I know you'll love it.  Can't wait to see some pics.  Tell Craig, I said hello.


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 4, 2016)

Joe Black said:


> God for you, Rob. I know you'll love it. Can't wait to see some pics. Tell Craig, I said hello.


Joe!  I think you are the guy that originally told me about Craig.  I do know we have PMed recently and thanks.  I'm still thinking of going bigger.  He is so much more reasonable than anyone else and the quality comes through in the pictures and through SMF forums.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 4, 2016)

Congrats on the new smoker!

Now the wait begins!

Al


----------



## 3montes (Oct 4, 2016)

Rob Sicc said:


> Joe!  I think you are the guy that originally told me about Craig.  I do know we have PMed recently and thanks.  I'm still thinking of going bigger.  He is so much more reasonable than anyone else and the quality comes through in the pictures and through SMF forums.


I would strongly advise to go bigger if you have the extra money. I have two trailer rigs and I'm always wishing I had gone bigger with both of them. I've heard lots of good things about Bell Fab here on the forum I'm sure you will be happy.

Keep the sticks burning!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 5, 2016)

Good Luck...JJ


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 5, 2016)

3montes said:


> I would strongly advise to go bigger if you have the extra money. I have two trailer rigs and I'm always wishing I had gone bigger with both of them. I've heard lots of good things about Bell Fab here on the forum I'm sure you will be happy.
> 
> Keep the sticks burning!!


I only need this for making beef jerky that I sell at local farmers markets and festivals and for back yard BBQ's.  I won't be bringing it anywhere.  Do you still think I need bigger?  The one thing I am thinking is to get a combo.  I mean a 36" x 24 vertical with a 24W x24D x 36H horizontal.  I would really like to try smoking a full pig.  Not a large one but still a whole pig.  However, that may blow me out of my price range.


----------



## 3montes (Oct 5, 2016)

Rob Sicc said:


> I only need this for making beef jerky that I sell at local farmers markets and festivals and for back yard BBQ's.  I won't be bringing it anywhere.  Do you still think I need bigger?  The one thing I am thinking is to get a combo.  I mean a 36" x 24 vertical with a 24W x24D x 36H horizontal.  I would really like to try smoking a full pig.  Not a large one but still a whole pig.  However, that may blow me out of my price range.


I would go as big as you can afford. You can have too much room and that's not a problem. If you don't have enough room that is a problem. Keep in mind with your vertical about cooking different meats. You don't want poultry dripping down on anything else. Personally I don't like one kind of meat dripping down on a different kind of meat whether it be pork on beef or beef on poultry etc.

I use different rubs and different spritzes for each kind of meat and when one is on top of the other dripping juices etc they will intermingle flavors to a degree.


----------



## joe black (Oct 5, 2016)

You will probably need 24"x48" horizontal for a small whole pig.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 5, 2016)

Gotta agree on go as big as you can afford. This years 100Lb Jerky could turn into a demand for 200Lb by next year and you don't want to take a loss selling to buy bigger in a year or two. Since you are going Custom. Vertical fits A LOT more racks than Horiz. Go Big, 48 X 24 with racks every 3"-4". You can still go Combo and a Suckling or Youngster 20-50lb pig will fit in a 36" no problem...JJ


----------



## sauced (Oct 6, 2016)

Congrats Rob!! As the Chef said, go bigger if you can, cause your jerky is REAL good!!!


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 7, 2016)

Sauced said:


> Congrats Rob!! As the Chef said, go bigger if you can, cause your jerky is REAL good!!!


Thanks Fred.

I think I mentioned to you, I will be at a Craft Beer fest Tomorrow, Saturday at the field where Woodstock took place.  Looking forward to seeing the area.  The festival is at Bethel Woods Art center.  It sounds like a fun time.  They expect 2500 - 3000 folks to show up.  It's a hike but if you go, stop by again.  It will be good to talk to you again.   

As for bigger is better, I'm waiting to hear back on the 30W x 24D x 48H.  

WOn't it be a big waste of wood and charcoal to heat this thing up for just 1 roast now and then?


----------



## hardcookin (Oct 7, 2016)

I burn wood in my offset. The way I look at it is...it will take as much wood to smoke 2 dozen wings as it takes to smoking 10lbs of wings.
Cold weather does have an effect on the amount of wood used.

Pig & pit guideline
A 10-24 lb hog is 23-30 inches long
A 25-40 lb hog is 30-36 inches long
A 41-60 lb hog is 36-44 inches long
A 61-85 lb hog is 44-48 inches long

That is not the smoker length...it will be your shelf length.


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 9, 2016)

hardcookin said:


> I burn wood in my offset. The way I look at it is...it will take as much wood to smoke 2 dozen wings as it takes to smoking 10lbs of wings.
> Cold weather does have an effect on the amount of wood used.
> 
> Pig & pit guideline
> ...


Hi Hardcore,

Thanks for the guideline above.  I could live with smoking a 25 LB hog.  I'll just invite less people.  lol

I think I'm going with the 30W x 24D x 48H with 10 racks 3-4 inches apart.  I'm just waiting for Craig to call back and I'm in!

thanks again for your reply.


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 11, 2016)

*The trigger has been pulled for the 30 x 24 x 48.  *

*WOOOO HOOOO*

*I'm so excited!!!!!*


----------



## wimpy69 (Oct 11, 2016)

Congrats and good luck with it.


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 12, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Congrats on the new smoker!
> 
> Now the wait begins!
> 
> Al


You're not kidding.  I originally told him when ever he can get to it.  He said he would start it in a month and it will take a week.  I was ok with that initially.  Now that I have ordered exactly what I want, I want it for this weekend.  lol  

I told my wife if we can get it into the garage without my 2 daughters ( 12 and 9) seeing it, she can tell them she bought it and it's a surprise for Christmas.  That should turn out to be cute but then I've have to wait an extra month.  lol

Sorry.  I'm rambling because I'm so anxious.  lol


----------



## sauced (Oct 14, 2016)

CONGRATS ROB!!!!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 15, 2016)

Congrats, you made the right choice. Tell your wife how you had to make a big sacrifice and saved a bunch of money. Then email the pig roaster info with a note about how much cheaper it is then adding it to the bell fab...JJ


----------



## rob sicc (Oct 15, 2016)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Congrats, you made the right choice. Tell your wife how you had to make a big sacrifice and saved a bunch of money. Then email the pig roaster info with a note about how much cheaper it is then adding it to the bell fab...JJ


Hi JJ,

I like the way you think but unfortunately my wife doesn't think that way.  However, If my next Jerky event does as well as my last, I don't see a problem I think I will see that pig roaster sooner than later.

Thanks for letting me know about it.


----------

